
A necklace that glows red during your period - fabrika
http://shameless.jewelry/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm a guy but I think there should be more stuff like this. Shaming or being
ashamed for a natural function is not right. The sooner we get passed that the
better. I applaud them for doing something about it.

------
savethefuture
Perfect, now I know when exactly to avoid my girlfriend without pissing her
off.

